# The all new LA Modern Percussion is here!



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

https://www.audioollie.com/lamodernpercussion (audioollie.com/lamodernpercussion)

Our powerful groove engine has taken LA Modern Percussion to all new heights. Featuring four unique sequencer builds, dynamic step modulation, and the ability to assign individual drums to their own keys, you can create evolving, playable patterns. We've also included a new set of noise reduced samples.

*Installation instructions for existing owners:*

1. If you purchased LA Modern Percussion and used the Pulse Downloader app, load Pulse and reinstall LA Modern Percussion. If it already says ‘Installed’ you’ll need to first uninstall the library before you can reinstall the new version. *!BEFORE YOU DO THIS MAKE SURE YOU HAVE BACKED UP ANY CREATIVE CONTENT SUCH AS USER MULTIS OR PRESETS!*

2. If you purchased LA Modern Percussion and used Continuata, install Pulse downloader and use the same serial key that was provided to you upon your original purchase.

3. If you purchased LA Modern Percussion and used Continuata, but no longer have access to your serial key, check your inbox for an email from us with further instructions. If you did not receive an email, contact us at [email protected]

*Original Presets Folder https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7dvp3zix4diu14/Data.zip?dl=0*


----------



## ziggi (Mar 24, 2021)

Fantastic work! BigUps! Just one question: should I 'delete' the LAMP in Pulse (it looks like there is no 'uninstall')? Just want to make sure before doing something stupid 
Cheers!


----------



## ziggi (Mar 24, 2021)

Just answering myself. I went ahead and 'delete'ed. Looks like everything is fine, downloading now. Super curious about that.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

ziggi said:


> Just answering myself. I went ahead and 'delete'ed. Looks like everything is fine, downloading now. Super curious about that.


Ok cool. Yeah you did what we've instructed, we just recommend people back up their older version, or at the very least back up the multis or presets you might have made just in case. Some people's DAWs freakout with updates so it's better to play it safe and hold on to the original.


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 24, 2021)

Fantastic Update!!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 24, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> 2. If you purchased LA Modern Percussion and used Continuata, install Pulse downloader and use the same serial key that was provided to you upon your original purchase.


Hi Audio Ollie, I purchased LAMP on 8/7/19 and still have my code but when I put it into Pulse it says the key has expired.

It still works via Continuata but not sure if it's worth redownloading that way?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi so sorry, but I'm confused as to how to do the update. I used the Pulse Downloader originally. There is no "uninstall" or "reinstall" option. It only has a button to open the library.

Confused.com

Can you help?

I'm sure I'm not the only one with this question...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Hi so sorry, but I'm confused as to how to do the update. I used the Pulse Downloader originally. There is no "uninstall" or "reinstall" option. It only has a button to open the library.
> 
> Confused.com
> 
> ...


There should be little white dots at the bottom right next to the "open" button. Click those and select reinstall.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 24, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Hi Audio Ollie, I purchased LAMP on 8/7/19 and still have my code but when I put it into Pulse it says the key has expired.
> 
> It still works via Continuata but not sure if it's worth redownloading that way?


That's strange. Did you get our email with download instructions? If so, I would just take the 3rd option at this point. If you didn't get the email, shoot me one at [email protected]


----------



## chillbot (Mar 24, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> That's strange. Did you get our email with download instructions?


Oddly, I did not, and I checked all spam folders. Thanks I will email you.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> There should be little white dots at the bottom right next to the "open" button. Click those and select reinstall.


So sorry, but no little white dots. In the screenshot I sent you can see they aren't there. I am on the Mac version of the Pulse program.

I do notice if I right-click LAMP there is an option to "Delete..." and this would allow me to delete LAMP.

Should I delete LAMP, and then try to install it again with the original code?

Sorry to be dense, if I'm being dense...

Many many thanks!

Mike

PS I also get an error "Update error: While trying to reach update server: Service Unavailable." I always get this too; not sure what to do about it.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 24, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> So sorry, but no little white dots. In the screenshot I sent you can see they aren't there. I am on the Mac version of the Pulse program.
> 
> I do notice if I right-click LAMP there is an option to "Delete..." and this would allow me to delete LAMP.
> 
> ...


You're using a very old version of Pulse which didn't have auto update built in. Please reinstall Pulse from www.pulsedownloader.com and open it again then it will give you that option.

The latest version of Pulse is v40.0.12 so ensure your on this before reinstalling LAMP


----------



## Akcel (Mar 25, 2021)

Dear wallet, forgive me these offenses as I also forgive Audio Ollie.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 25, 2021)

what's the total size of this library again ?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> You're using a very old version of Pulse which didn't have auto update built in. Please reinstall Pulse from www.pulsedownloader.com and open it again then it will give you that option.
> 
> The latest version of Pulse is v40.0.12 so ensure your on this before reinstalling LAMP


Wow “very old” is no more than a few months! I only just got in the sample world recently. Keep in mind it’s very hard for normal people to keep up with this frantic pace. Pretty soon five minutes is obsolete.

But ok I’ll follow your instructions.

Thank-you.

Mike


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Wow “very old” is no more than a few months! I only just got in the sample world recently. Keep in mind it’s very hard for normal people to keep up with this frantic pace. Pretty soon five minutes is obsolete.
> 
> But ok I’ll follow your instructions.
> 
> ...


I mean very old in that we've released many new versions since then  just install fresh once more and it will auto update itself next time around


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> I mean very old in that we've released many new versions since then  just install fresh once more and it will auto update itself next time around


Thx kindly.

It actually already worked by deleting the old library and reinstalling using my “very old” version of Pulse. But I’ll update as you suggested.

Thx for the great support 🙏


----------



## Nuno (Mar 25, 2021)

Congrats for the update! This is very tempting. 

When does the price promotion ends?

And, what is the size of the library installed?

Thank you.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 25, 2021)

Nuno said:


> Congrats for the update! This is very tempting.
> 
> When does the price promotion ends?
> 
> ...


That's the thing. As much as I'm interested, the website didn't seem to give much info. Not great, webmaster.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 25, 2021)

Nuno said:


> Congrats for the update! This is very tempting.
> 
> When does the price promotion ends?
> 
> ...


Thanks! 28 GB installed. We've just marked the price down, so it's not an intro offer. 

Best,

Ollie


----------



## holywilly (Mar 25, 2021)

The percussion sequence multis from TASTE have very high CPU usage, wondering do the multis from the new LAMP have the same issue? I really want to purchase this library.


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 25, 2021)

Great update. Thanks Audio Ollie.

*BUT NOTE: * Anyone updating with PULSE - *please be very careful*. When selecting the install directory, the PULSE app erased my entire SSD drive which had 1.8TB of content (arrhhh!!!). I've now lost a day whilst I restore it from backup. Thanks Pulse. 
The solution is to create a new / empty folder or directory in which to install LA Percussion.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Great update. Thanks Audio Ollie.
> 
> *BUT NOTE: * Anyone updating with PULSE - *please be very careful*. When selecting the install directory, the PULSE app erased my entire SSD drive which had 1.8TB of content (arrhhh!!!). I've now lost a day whilst I restore it from backup. Thanks Pulse.
> The solution is to create a new / empty folder or directory in which to install LA Percussion.


We removed all file deletion functionality from Pulse in more recent versions (from customer feedback) so you might have been using an older version.

Can you please email us at [email protected] and we can look into this?


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 25, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> We removed all file deletion functionality from Pulse in more recent versions (from customer feedback) so you might have been using an older version.
> 
> Can you please email us at [email protected] and we can look into this?


Is there a way to determine which version of Pulse is already installed?
I can't seem to find an About option in the App - which is the normal way to determine the version / issue number.

Thanks.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Is there a way to determine which version of Pulse is already installed?
> I can't seem to find an About option in the App - which is the normal way to determine the version / issue number.
> 
> Thanks.


Please drop us an email and we can help you out


----------



## chillbot (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm a @pulsedownloader fan but just as an FYI I have this message all the time:






I only mention it because I noticed the same message on Thundercat's screen shot in this thread. I have no clue how to update pulse (can't seem to get past 37.0.1), I finally gave up and reinstalled it fresh on a different computer in order to get to the latest version and then copied the download over.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 25, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I'm a @pulsedownloader fan but just as an FYI I have this message all the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the oldest version of Pulse available from quite a while ago and it didn't have auto update built into it. If you download Pulse one last time from the website, you'll see its got numerous new features in it now and the auto update will work going forward now so no need to reinstall it again after that point as it will update itself


----------



## holywilly (Mar 25, 2021)

@Audio Ollie Does the Groove Pack Vol.1 included when buying LAMP as new owner? Or have to buy it separately to take advantage of the new groove engine?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 25, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @Audio Ollie Does the Groove Pack Vol.1 included when buying LAMP as new owner? Or have to buy it separately to take advantage of the new groove engine?


The Groove Engine is included for free in the update, but the groove pack is sold separately. 

Cheers!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 25, 2021)

This is sooo cool!....Already great drum sounds but the sequencer is very innovative and after watching the video pretty intuitive too. Very impressed!


----------



## Toecutter (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the update, new sequencer is a winner!! Had some issues with Pulse but uninstalling it a few times and manually removing leftovers solved it for me, I think the old version didn't uninstall properly the first time.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 25, 2021)

can I delete version 1.0 or does this render older projects incompatible?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 25, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> can I delete version 1.0 or does this render older projects incompatible?


I would hold off deleting 1.0 just to be safe.


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 25, 2021)

This new sequencer for me is way more stable than the previous sequencing engine Ive used in Uke and Taste, and I'm completely going to wear out my mod wheel from grooving from the groove presets in this update. - Way too much fun!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Mar 26, 2021)

Does this mean i should update\reinstall TASTE as well


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 26, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Does this mean i should update\reinstall TASTE as well


I don't think so, from my experience that lib has not been updated.

To give some back story, I picked up uke and taste. FL was unable to use the sequencer at 100bpm, and 120bpm. It would go out of sync. Unfortunately, I also found it would then crash kontakt (5 and 6) when using fixed buffers. In AudioOllies defence we spent good time trying to resolve it, and they kindly gave me a refund on Uke (I bought taste after). Their customer service was outstanding imo, we went back and forward with a lot of videos.

Now I'm using this update, and it's solid as a rock in K6. No issues at all at those BPMs nor any crashing of Kontakt. I'm ecstatic over it, because when seeing the update video I was concerned that I'd have the same issues prior; that I'd either have to have the cleaned up samples and take the crashing, or, stick to the original. But not at all. It all works.


----------



## Cat (Mar 26, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> That's strange. Did you get our email with download instructions? If so, I would just take the 3rd option at this point. If you didn't get the email, shoot me one at [email protected]


I have also not received any email with the update yet. I have emailed support 2 days ago. How can I get the update please?

EDIT: I have just re-downloaded it with Continuata and it is still only V1.0.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Mar 26, 2021)

Open Pulse, ensure you're on v40.0.12 (hover over the icon in the top left corner). If you're not, then install it once more from www.PulseDownloader.com. 

Then open Pulse and look for the product in your library. If it shows as "Install", then just click "Install" to install the new version.

If it shows as "Open", then click on the three dots beside "Open" and click on "Uninstall" to remove it (untick "Delete Product Files" if you're not comfortable with Pulse removing the product / want to keep the original version for old projects), and press "Install".


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2021)

Cat said:


> I have also not received any email with the update yet. I have emailed support 2 days ago. How can I get the update please?
> 
> EDIT: I have just re-downloaded it with Continuata and it is still only V1.0.


You need to use your continuata code with Pulse to get the update. We must have missed your email! If you can't get this resolved, send me another one [email protected]


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey All,

We were just informed that the update doesn't include the original mix presets which was an oversight on my end. Here is a link to that original Data folder if you want those. https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7dvp3zix4diu14/Data.zip?dl=0

Cheers,

Ollie


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 26, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> We were just informed that the update doesn't include the original mix presets which was an oversight on my end. Here is a link to that original Data folder if you want those. https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7dvp3zix4diu14/Data.zip?dl=0


Thanks! I was looking for those.

.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 26, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We were just informed that the update doesn't include the original mix presets which was an oversight on my end. Here is a link to that original Data folder if you want those. https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7dvp3zix4diu14/Data.zip?dl=0
> 
> ...


Will this affect new purchase?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We were just informed that the update doesn't include the original mix presets which was an oversight on my end. Here is a link to that original Data folder if you want those. https://www.dropbox.com/s/v7dvp3zix4diu14/Data.zip?dl=0
> 
> ...


I just deleted the old version in Pulse and then installed again. Will I be missing these presets? And if so and I download from your link above, how do I integrate them back into the VST?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I just deleted the old version in Pulse and then installed again. Will I be missing these presets? And if so and I download from your link above, how do I integrate them back into the VST?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Yeah you will, the new version does not include these presets. You just download this Data folder from the link above and place it where the data folder is in the 1.1 version (LA Modern Percussion 1.1>Data). Just let it overwrite.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Will this affect new purchase?


Yes for the time being.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yeah you will, the new version does not include these presets. You just download this Data folder from the link above and place it where the data folder is in the 1.1 version (LA Modern Percussion 1.1>Data). Just let it overwrite.


When I try that, the Mac lets me "Replace" or "Merge" the data folder. Which should I do? I don't want to lose any older content you had from before. It seems "replace" would delete the new presets and replace with the old...sorry to keep asking.

Thx


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 26, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> When I try that, the Mac lets me "Replace" or "Merge" the data folder. Which should I do? I don't want to lose any older content you had from before. It seems "replace" would delete the new presets and replace with the old...sorry to keep asking.


I simply created a new folder which I called Version 1.0. Then copied the contents of the new Data folder into the newly created folder. Next I dragged the new folder with the downloaded old Version 1.0 presets into the Data folder of LAMP 1.1. 

Done.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi @Audio Ollie , could you pls explain how the MIDI export function works in the sequencer?


----------



## constaneum (Mar 27, 2021)

any plan to add in snare drum in future ?


----------



## Daily Patcher (Mar 27, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> When I try that, the Mac lets me "Replace" or "Merge" the data folder. Which should I do? I don't want to lose any older content you had from before. It seems "replace" would delete the new presets and replace with the old...sorry to keep asking.
> 
> Thx


It would be a merge in this case, these are the missing files, not all of them, Replacing would remove the new ones.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> When I try that, the Mac lets me "Replace" or "Merge" the data folder. Which should I do? I don't want to lose any older content you had from before. It seems "replace" would delete the new presets and replace with the old...sorry to keep asking.
> 
> Thx


I would just replace it, unless you want those sequencer presets that I used to build the grooves in which case, yes just merge the two folders.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2021)

constaneum said:


> any plan to add in snare drum in future ?


Yes if/when we do LAMP 2. I would like to get back and do orchestral percussion when things are a little less crazy.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> Yes if/when we do LAMP 2. I would like to get back and do orchestral percussion when things are a little less crazy.


That will be another new product or expansion pack ?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2021)

constaneum said:


> That will be another new product or expansion pack ?


It kind of depends. Right now I'm leaning toward a whole new comprehensive orch based percussion product with the same exact setup, but smaller expansions could be very interesting too. Definitely open to peoples thoughts on this one.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> It kind of depends. Right now I'm leaning toward a whole new comprehensive orch based percussion product with the same exact setup, but smaller expansions could be very interesting too. Definitely open to peoples thoughts on this one.


I would love one free upgrade that adds snares. 

Also, could you pls explain how the MIDI export function works in the sequencer?


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> It kind of depends. Right now I'm leaning toward a whole new comprehensive orch based percussion product with the same exact setup, but smaller expansions could be very interesting too. Definitely open to peoples thoughts on this one.


Based on how great LAMP sounds I’d definitely be interested in a comprehensive Orchestral Perc product.

If you do another one, a really nice snare ensemble would be awesome, it seems like there aren’t many for some reason.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 27, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> I would just replace it, unless you want those sequencer presets that I used to build the grooves in which case, yes just merge the two folders.


OMG...MIND BLOWN!!! I FINALLY just started playing with this lib. I just cannot believe how intensely, amazingly GOOD it is!! It's a JOY to noodle on!

And the sequencer is a work of art! I don't understand it all yet, but Ollie et al, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2021)

Is that the new standard price, or an introductry offer?


----------



## Toecutter (Mar 27, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Is that the new standard price, or an introductry offer?


New price:


Audio Ollie said:


> We've just marked the price down, so it's not an intro offer.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 27, 2021)

Happy with LAMP but wondering why do I get this when I try to load some of the scripts ?? not all prompt this error message though.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Happy with LAMP but wondering why do I get this when I try to load some of the scripts ?? not all prompt this error message though.


You're probably trying to load a sequencer preset into the main preset load. Any sequencer presets have to load with the up arrow on the left of the sequencer page.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 28, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> You're probably trying to load a sequencer preset into the main preset load. Any sequencer presets have to load with the up arrow on the left of the sequencer page.


Ah I see. Thanks for telling


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 28, 2021)

axb312 said:


> I would love one free upgrade that adds snares.
> 
> Also, could you pls explain how the MIDI export function works in the sequencer?


I'll put together a little video to show you sometime this week.


----------



## blackzeroaudio (Mar 28, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> It kind of depends. Right now I'm leaning toward a whole new comprehensive orch based percussion product with the same exact setup, but smaller expansions could be very interesting too. Definitely open to peoples thoughts on this one.


Personally would love expansion packs, that way we can add things we want/need.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 28, 2021)

This update totally transforms LAMP into new areas. 

It's taken an already incredibly good sounding library and made it infinitely more efficient and useful. 

It's so quick now to take these all-world sounds and put them into compositions. It's great for previsualization for the direction of cues. It can take an existing piece and dress it up in just moments. 

Thanks for continuing to make this a living, work-in-progress musical toolkit. 

I look forward to whatever comes next for this library.

.


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 29, 2021)

How do we access the choice of Raw samples or Npise Reduced in 1.1? Thanks


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 1, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> You need to use your continuata code with Pulse to get the update.


I was so confused.  The original codes were used in Continuata Connect, so I'd read the announcement email (Wed, Mar 24, 3:33 PM) and immediately re-downloaded everything via Continuata Connect and got version 1 again.

Pretty cool that the same code can now be used in Pulse instead.

You _might_ want to send existing customers a little note on how to download the update. (I didn't find one, but I guess it could be buried somewhere.)

Downloading now, can't wait to finally see this Groove Engine!


----------



## justjero (Apr 13, 2021)

I really like the stuff you guys do! is there an option to put it in a community folder up so we can add custom presets for lamp on the website? kinda like splice but then purely for la modern percussion?


----------



## Eneco (Apr 13, 2021)

Is it just me and my tidiness or does this update seem a little bit unorganized?

There is a folder with the old "1.0 Mix Presets" and then there is the "Data" folder with lots of different, random files and folders. Like a new "MIX PRESETS" folder that contains weirdly named presets (stmx / Test ROTO / fills etc.) as well as a "SEQ PRESETs" folder with also weirdly named presets (improv_test_01 / flam_test_32 / fillz_all_bars_pyr). And then there are lots of presets just flying around in the "Data" folder with again, weird names (78 / arthur groove / CY - daiko - riff timing comparison) where I don't know if they are mixing or sequencing presets.

What's up with all this?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 15, 2021)

justjero said:


> I really like the stuff you guys do! is there an option to put it in a community folder up so we can add custom presets for lamp on the website? kinda like splice but then purely for la modern percussion?


If someone on here wants to start a thread for uploading user content I think that would be great. I could post anything added here onto our site.


----------



## davidson (May 22, 2021)

Does LAMP come with presets (grooves?) you can load into the sequencer?

I've also noticed what looks to be a bug in taste. When I load a preset - say 01 - Tom 1, and switch on the sequencer and mod wheel, create a groove, load LAMP_Groove1 and move the modwheel, LAMP_Groove1 disappears and my original groove re-appears. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 12, 2021)

Does AudioOllie usually do a July 4th sale? 🤞


----------



## Saxer (Jun 12, 2021)

Uh... just saw this thread. I totally missed this update!


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 8, 2021)

I’ve used some of the patches from LAMP in the Taste pack and I think they are phenomenal. I have one reservation based off user opinion and this is to do with RR. 

Do all the multisampled drum patches have a 2 key classic patch (or whatever they are called) mapped to C/D with rolls on E?

These are what I would use to play in from the keyboard in addition to the sequencer.

I don’t gel with the patches where each drum dynamic is in a separate key.

These really sound amazing though.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 8, 2021)

The major ensemble sets (Toms Ensemble, Taiko Ensemble, Bass Drum Ensemble, Shaker Ensemble) have the traditional hits and rolls patches with full RR. The rest of the solo drums use the dynamic mapping. It's worth noting that the ensembles patches with RR do a really good job of isolating individual drums within the full mic spread, so tonally they can go a long way but if the dynamic mapping approach just doesn't fit your workflow then LAMP might not be the greatest fit. If you plan on creating multis or layering drum then the dynamic hit's apparent limitations are greatly reduced, especially using the looseness and random velocity controls because they end up creating a RR like effect. 

Ollie


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 8, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> The major ensemble sets (Toms Ensemble, Taiko Ensemble, Bass Drum Ensemble, Shaker Ensemble) have the traditional hits and rolls patches with full RR. The rest of the solo drums use the dynamic mapping. It's worth noting that the ensembles patches with RR do a really good job of isolating individual drums within the full mic spread, so tonally they can go a long way but if the dynamic mapping approach just doesn't fit your workflow then LAMP might not be the greatest fit. If you plan on creating multis or layering drum then the dynamic hit's apparent limitations are greatly reduced, especially using the looseness and random velocity controls because they end up creating a RR like effect.
> 
> Ollie


Thanks Ollie. Maybe I can be educated into getting the best out of this library because it sounds so amazing. Is there a particular walkthrough which shows how to use the dynamic mapping presets so I can see if it would work for me? I'm so used to working with multi-dynamic one shots. I use Spitfire HZ Ensemble Perc but it's just too wet for some things so I'm definitely keen on your library.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 8, 2021)

djrustycans said:


> Thanks Ollie. Maybe I can be educated into getting the best out of this library because it sounds so amazing. Is there a particular walkthrough which shows how to use the dynamic mapping presets so I can see if it would work for me? I'm so used to working with multi-dynamic one shots. I use Spitfire HZ Ensemble Perc but it's just too wet for some things so I'm definitely keen on your library.


The main walkthrough video covers a lot of the dynamic hits features, including the green keys which I assume you're familiar with? The green keys have the dynamics mapped by velocity instead of keyboard spread so they will perform like the traditional hits on the keyboard aside from the fact that they don't have the RR. The right set of green keys alternates velocity layers, left key being layers 1-3-5-7, and right being 2-4-6-8 and so on, so that you won't trigger the same velocity twice in a row.

I try to encourage new users to use the various patch types together to get the best results. I touch a bit on this in my Rio Underground track overview around the 11:30 mark.


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 8, 2021)

Cheers Ollie, will watch the walkthrough. I don’t have LAMP yet btw so absolutely no idea re the green keys 😂. I just want to make sure it fits what I’m after in terms of hits/workflow before I make a decision. Sounds SO good though base off the Taste samples I have.


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 8, 2021)

Audio Ollie said:


> The main walkthrough video covers a lot of the dynamic hits features, including the green keys which I assume you're familiar with? The green keys have the dynamics mapped by velocity instead of keyboard spread so they will perform like the traditional hits on the keyboard aside from the fact that they don't have the RR. The right set of green keys alternates velocity layers, left key being layers 1-3-5-7, and right being 2-4-6-8 and so on, so that you won't trigger the same velocity twice in a row.
> 
> I try to encourage new users to use the various patch types together to get the best results. I touch a bit on this in my Rio Underground track overview around the 11:30 mark.



Duh 🙄, just noticed the green keys on the Taste dynamic patches! I think playing with this will answer my questions in addition to the walkthrough. Apologies for being a numpty!


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 24, 2021)

Just grabbed LAMP today for the first time, and it's quite a deep tool, which is great... but... no manual?!? I don't see a PDF anywhere in the install or on the website. I really hope I've overlooked something, because a library with all these features kinda needs some explanation, no?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 14, 2022)

Jumped on the 50% off deal and cant wait to play around with it tomorrow


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 14, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Jumped on the 50% off deal and cant wait to play around with it tomorrow


Congrats! I’ve been using bits of it in Taste for the past year and love it so will also be grabbing it - maybe today!


----------

